# Travel from Caen in France to Interlaken



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We are travelling in our elderly coachbuilt from Caen to Interlaken at the end of this month and would appreciate suggestions as to a route avoiding Paris Peripherique and high mountains. We plan to have 2 night stops using Aires so would welcome any recommendations as to stopovers. We dont mind using toll motorways. Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated. Thank you. Manxmaid.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Caen - Interlaken*

Hi I have a route planned out for you using Autoroute but the system will not let me copy it over to this message board

It had map + directions = Winter Capm Sites 
I think it misses hills but will check using another sheet when i have sent this
If you want a copy I can email contact Email [email protected]


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hello manxmaid,

Can't really advise on the route as the most logical way seems to be via Paris, i can though recommend the michelin map no 726 (route planning France), very handy for long journeys.

Reference aires, there is a good aire close to Quistreham at colleville montgomery or you could park at the quayside no problem.

The only other aires any where near your route that i know well would be around the vosges region at gerardmer and north of epinal at charmes but they're possibly a bit too far north to be of help unless you decide to cut across the north of paris via Beauvais, Reims and Nancy, all are in the campsite database if you want more info, search by the placename for details.

I'm sure someone else will have more comprehensive info...

pete.


----------



## Dunky (May 1, 2005)

we are just back fromInterlaken to dover - be aware that you have to pay 30 Euros on entry for using the motorway system!! We parked in a parking bay across the park in the centre of town for one night and used the excellent motorway services for the other two nights. The TomTom took us home via Basle/Luxembourg - watch out for crowds of trucks using the services on Sat/Sun as the trucks are not allowed to travel on Sundays. Dunky


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Plan your route here:

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*726*



peejay said:


> Hello manxmaid,
> 
> Can't really advise on the route as the most logical way seems to be via Paris, i can though recommend the michelin map no 726 (route planning France), very handy for long journeys.
> 
> ...


Pete,

Does the Mich map 726 outline clearly the Peage and Non Toll Autoroutes (ie A20 and A75)?

Trev


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dunky/Gelathae

You are replying to a five year old posting. I think Anonymous should have got there by now!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: 726*



teemyob said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Hello manxmaid,
> ...


Trev, to be honest, no, not really although mine is a 2006 version, they may have improved it since. The only way of telling is by the km distance counters between junctions. Blue for free and red for toll. The actual peage points are clearly marked though with a black line across the road.

Still a handy route planning tool nonetheless.

Pete


----------

